# Walstad: How long will substrate last without root tabs?



## Rupee_Roundhouse (Dec 30, 2020)

Some say that substrate will never need root tabs. Others say it will. Which is it?


----------



## Spiritus-Ichthus (May 24, 2020)

Spiritus-Ichthus
You might want to enlighten the forum first on what type of set up you are referring to, to include:
1. what type of substrate? 2. layers? 3. what type of plants and how many? 4.how much livestock? 5.what type of filtration? 6.CO2 yes, or no? 7. What type of CO2, DIY, or pressurized? 8. Water values? any other fertilization liquid, dry? 9. freqerncy of water changes.
Without any of this any advice would be hit and miss, and mostly useless.

Bump: Spiritus-Ichthus
Also almost forgot what type of lights are you using and how long are you running them, at what intensity. Without any of this information how should anyone know what could grow in your tank and what type of ferts it needs.


----------



## ElleDee (May 16, 2020)

I don't think the original soil layer itself is going to be able to provide nutrients after years and year. If it was entirely organic material (i.e. some kind of Miracle Grow mix) it will be totally broken down, but if you use a mineral soil like you find outside that will still have body and CEC to work with. In either case if you have a properly balanced Walstad tank the nutrients for the tank should come from fish food and waste (though I think remineralizing your water is still kosher), so root tabs shouldn't be required. That said, if you aren't a purist about it you'll probably find it easier if you have some kind of fertilization regimen planned so that you don't hit a wall when the soil is exhausted.


----------



## Rupee_Roundhouse (Dec 30, 2020)

Spiritus-Ichthus said:


> Spiritus-Ichthus
> You might want to enlighten the forum first on what type of set up you are referring to, to include:
> 1. what type of substrate? 2. layers? 3. what type of plants and how many? 4.how much livestock? 5.what type of filtration? 6.CO2 yes, or no? 7. What type of CO2, DIY, or pressurized? 8. Water values? any other fertilization liquid, dry? 9. freqerncy of water changes.
> Without any of this any advice would be hit and miss, and mostly useless.
> ...


This is the Walstad Method.


----------



## Wansui (Apr 25, 2014)

The Walstad Method tanks I've setup last on average 2 years before root tabs are needed in my experience. This is with a moderate level of lighting and heavily planted, but that time I want to tear it down and rescape anyway.

It depends on the variables, how heavily planted it is, soil amount, light levels etc. For example if you had heavy root feeders like swords with high light, it might only last a year or so before you'll need to add extra ferts. If you had a low light setup with moslty slow growing plants, I'm sure it would last a great deal longer. 

In anycase, the nutirents in the substrate wont last forever.


----------



## MarnusKerr (Dec 28, 2020)

I guess 2 to 3 months


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

It depends on your standards for your tank. Are you looking for a very professional aquascaped tank? Or are you just looking to keep a few plants looking healthy at a cheap price? If the former you will need to treat the tank essentially just like any other tank with water changes and ferts. But if the latter you should be good for a year or so. You will notice significant decrease in growth rates after about 8 months but the plants should still be healthy looking.


----------

